# big fish to go in a 75g with peaceful community fish?



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Something that will stand out with its size but is 100% peaceful as I do not want victims in there! THANKS!


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Denison's barb AKA Roseline shark. Peaceful, few inches long, very attracive. If I had a larger community tank they would be in it for sure.

Careful where you get them as I have seen a very big variation in health and quality with this fish. For example, a certain large chain store at Pickering Town Center has a very sick bunch of these, which refuse even frozen food (I was there when they fed).

Finatics in Mississauga (Dixie Rd North of 401) had some very healthy ones last time I was there.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I've had some very peaceful and large Pearl Gouramis in my time.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

banded leporinus


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Big fish*

ANY big fish will ALWAYS eat any smaller fish.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

Thanks for the recommendations guys! Here are my thoughts

- Denison Barbs. I LOVE THEM. But considering that they are very expensive I haven't bought any yet. I cannot give 100 bucks for a small group of them. I am sure If I search I may find cheaper stores but as I do not drive it is pretty difficult for me.

- Pearl gouramis (any kind of gourami) is a hit and miss for me. I like them but if they will be peaceful or not is not always sure. I may do it though

- Leporinus. I like them but not a lot. Also, they are considered semi-aggressive. no?

Also, no. Not all big fish will eat the smaller ones. The correct way to put it is " All fish that can fit in another fish's mouth might be eaten if the big fish has a reason to do so". For example I cannot see how would a denison barb eat a neon tetra. Anyway.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> Thanks for the recommendations guys! Here are my thoughts
> 
> - Denison Barbs. I LOVE THEM. But considering that they are very expensive I haven't bought any yet. I cannot give 100 bucks for a small group of them. I am sure If I search I may find cheaper stores but as I do not drive it is pretty difficult for me.
> 
> ...


You can get 1-2" denison barbs for $4-6 a piece. Only the larger fish are expensive.


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> You can get 1-2" denison barbs for $4-6 a piece. Only the larger fish are expensive.


That I could work with but unfortunately the stores that are near me are expensive (petsmart $20 each)


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> That I could work with but unfortunately the stores that are near me are expensive (petsmart $20 each)


I wouldn't buy any fish from Petsmart. Get them from Finatics, Kim's Nature, Menagerie, etc.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

If you find a good petsmart, then you are fine, the one here in Kingston is good. It all depends on the people running it.


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

I've kept several different types of gouramis in my time, and I can vouch that the Pearl ones are the most docile.
Don't group them with opaline, three-spot, moonlight, paradise or gold gouramis. They are more aggressive than Pearls.
The only time I've see Pearls get feisty is with other Pearls when they are defining territory or during mating season.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

What do you currently house in this tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

SO, some updates

1) About petsmart, of course it is about the specific store but they also have policies. I do not care how good their fish are, I was talking about the $20/denison barb thing.

2) I house rosy barbs, neon tetras, glow light tetras, red minor tetras, rummynose, lamp eye and snails. oh and two apistogrammas.

3) I bought 4 gouramis. 2 gold and 2 blue. Until now they are hiding. Normal for first day in a lit aquarium with many other fish. Let's see how it goes.

4) Other fish I LOVE are the rainbow fish. The pretty ones are expensive though


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

monk21 said:


> SO, some updates
> 
> 1) About petsmart, of course it is about the specific store but they also have policies. I do not care how good their fish are, I was talking about the $20/denison barb thing.
> 
> ...


Three-spot gouramis like that are not particularly mellow fish. If you were looking for peaceful fish for your aquarium, they're not it. You'd have been much better off with a pair of pearl gouramis IMO.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

a very large black piranha! 

odd ball + stands out from the rest!


----------



## monk21 (Dec 5, 2012)

To those I added 4 Australian rainbow fish and 2 female bettas


----------



## Tino (Sep 10, 2012)

Agreed that your Gouramis are not docile, and female bettas in a 75? They'll have to compete to eat with those tetras and rainbowfish zipping around...


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

If you are looking for an oddball, may I suggest the dragon goby or violet dragon goby. They grow huge, don't eat smaller fish, and look prehistoric. I'm definitely getting one of these when I finalize my living situation


----------

